# New Shorthair



## SamnTuck (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all--figured this was good time to make my first post. I've been checking out this forum for the last couple months as I prepared to get my first German Shorthair. Well, we just picked him up Friday night and I couldn't be happier. We did the ol' wing on a string(in our case, rag covered in duck scent on a string) to test his natural pointing ability. I've heard that shorthairs sometimes develop their point a little later, but this certainly isn't the case with our little guy. Within about 20 seconds, he locked up on a nice staunch point. I was excited beyond belief. This is my first pointer and I know I have a TON of work ahead of me, but I think I'll have a pretty solid dog to work with. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Last yr's picture - but still Good


----------



## SamnTuck (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! That looks A LOT like our pup as far as markings and ticking goes. I'll be happy if he grows up to be half as good looking as your dog. Great point too!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

What's the weight and ages on these two dogs?


----------



## SamnTuck (Sep 18, 2008)

My boy is 8 weeks old and just under 10 pounds. The dam was less than 50 and the sire was about 60 though, so he shouldn't be too big of a Shorthair.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

56 lbs and all business- 7yrs old -- Sam, the biggest thing I can tell you that worked for me in getting my Dog to be a Fantastic hunter and would Go up against any Dog out there is to take Him out every day - and I mean every day- Not just when *you* feel like it- let the dog run fields, creeks, marshes anywhere out side-but get him out and let his nose develop

I think you need to let a dogs nose figure out the differences in scent and there's no other way in doing it unless he learns on his own.

I also bought quite a few live birds and placed them out and with check cord in hand worked on her hold-

I'm No trainer but pick up a training book or video and go over it page by page and have a* lot of Patience*, Do,t try to have a champion Dog the first year- odds are you won,t anyway-

If your serious on having a great dog than you'll be hunting or going out every day and will be shooting more Birds than you have ever shot in your life time-

just remember "Be Careful for what you wish for!!"

Good luck and be* Patient* you have a fine looking dog there - just remember he's like a 1st grader and doesn't know how to read yet , your job is to help him and guide him thru collage.

"it's a long way to the Top if you want to Rock and Roll"


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

SamnTuck said:


> My boy is 8 weeks old and just under 10 pounds. The dam was less than 50 and the sire was about 60 though, so he shouldn't be too big of a Shorthair.


The dam of mine was around 60lbs when she was in shape, and the male I think he said was around 65-70lbs. Which I expect her to get around 60lbs. It is amazing how fast they grow as pups. It takes only weeks to see differences. From week 7-10 she doubled in weight and grew 2.5 inches to her shoulder..... I was amazed. She started at 9lbs at 8 weeks and grows so fast.


----------

